# '03 Murano hesitates when engine hot.



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought this car last year, and have put many miles on it. It runs great.

However, if I get stuck in a traffic jam, and beep and creep a little, it will then hesitate when I put down the accelerator. It will hesitate for 4 or 5 seconds, then move out. It starts slow, but then (because my foot is on the floor) will take off like a bat out of Heck.

I can drive for hours without this happening, but if I sit around at idle, or creep around like in heavy traffic, then this symptom comes.

I do not know how to get past this. I tried with PVC hose on, and with it off.

A friend suggested there might be a new program or chip, but that is all I know.

Again, runs great cold, or even hot on the highway, just hesitates after being in stop and go traffic, even for just a short while.

Any ideas?


----------



## juswalkn (Oct 28, 2015)

My message may not get to you since its 5 months late, but I believe I recall getting a notice from the dealer about an issue that could cause the vehicle to suddenly surge forward upon depressing the accelerator. I ignored the postcard because I wasn't experiencing a problem. I still own that 2004 and recently have noticed an occasional hesitation then surge on depressing the pedal but only slight surge.


----------



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I know its late, but the problem continues to exist. Nice to know it may be related to a recall.

I have been planning to go to a nissan dealer, and when I do, I shall surely bring up the possible recall. Thanks.


----------



## juswalkn (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey KSagal, I just received a second notice yesterday (speaking of timing) from a Nissan dealer near me reminding me that I did not respond to the first notice. This may be your problem but I am not certain. It's listed as a problem on 2003-2007 and involves the air intake system. Click this link: Nissan Recalls | Nissan USA 

The page will ask for you to enter your vin number listed on your registration card and it will list any open (outstanding) recalls specifically for your vehicle. I hope this helps.


----------



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

juswalkn said:


> Hey KSagal, I just received a second notice yesterday (speaking of timing) from a Nissan dealer near me reminding me that I did not respond to the first notice. This may be your problem but I am not certain. It's listed as a problem on 2003-2007 and involves the air intake system. Click this link: Nissan Recalls | Nissan USA
> 
> The page will ask for you to enter your vin number listed on your registration card and it will list any open (outstanding) recalls specifically for your vehicle. I hope this helps.


Juswalkn, 

I just checked my vin number at the link you included. I had high hopes, but that site says my car has no recalls outstanding.

Thanks. It was a good idea.


----------

